# How to wire NEMA Plug and Recepticle



## pkucan (Jul 2, 2012)

Hopefully I have provided enough information since I am a newbie on generators. Here is what I have: A Honda EU6500is and a Rigid 5 ft 12/4 inline multi outlet generator cord. The cord cannot be plugged into the generator because the generator has a 3 prong (30 A) recepticle and the cord has a 4 prong plug. Can I make a short cord or long cord with a NEMA L5-20P on one end with a NEMA L14-20R on the other so I can use the Rigid cord? Is 12 gauge 3 wire OK? Any particular wiring watch out for if it is possible? Thanks


----------



## phillip302 (Jul 1, 2012)

dippending on the length of cord you can use 12 gauge. 3 feet you should be ok.there's charts you can find online feet vs. amps its all about distance and as for the 4 prong should be ground neutral and 2 positives so it also depends on what voltage your running


----------



## pkucan (Jul 2, 2012)

phillip302 said:


> as for the 4 prong should be ground neutral and 2 positives so it also depends on what voltage your running


This setup is for a 120 volt extension cord. Herein lies my problem. The 3 prong plug that I need to plug into the generator would be connected to a 3 wire cord but doesn't the 4 prong receptacle on the other end of the cord need 4 wires?


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

Good find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Williamwaltz (Feb 26, 2015)

It all depends upon the length of the chord usage and the voltage.
So, it's better to get some good repair or maintenance provider, who can share all the good strategies and guidelines.


----------



## Williamwaltz (Feb 26, 2015)

pkucan said:


> This setup is for a 120 volt extension cord. Herein lies my problem. The 3 prong plug that I need to plug into the generator would be connected to a 3 wire cord but doesn't the 4 prong receptacle on the other end of the cord need 4 wires?


Its really great sharing buddy,you solved my problem from what I was going through with OP. 
Thanks A lot


----------

